# Siberian Husky ~ MISSING ~ Woy Woy, NSW



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2008)

Have You Seen Sanji?

*Sanji is a light red and white female Siberian Husky. She has been missing from the Woy Woy area in NSW since November 9th. She is three-and-a-half years old, very friendly, microchipped and was wearing a purple collar at the time. 

Her owner is desperate for news of her whereabouts. She may have been running with a black and white male Siberian Husky 'Romeo' who went missing at the same time. He has since been found.*

*If you have seen Sanji, please contact Chrissy at SnoFyre Siberians on 0405 053 306.

















*​


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 16, 2008)

I live around woy woy/central coast will keep my eyes/ears open.
cheers


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2008)

Much appreciated Jordan!


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

Ill keep an eye out too,im not really close to woy woy though but you never know. She is beautiful but unfortunately has probably been taken.
Are there any signs around? Thats probably a stupid question,im sure there are.. I havent noticed any, maybe someone has found her and has her at home and waiting to hear of her being missing.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks MzSel, you never know, Sibes can travel quite a long distance in a short time.

Chrissy has a few helpers who have been walking around handing out fliers to pedestrians, putting up dozens of posters and signs, and phoning vet clinics. News of her disappearance was broadcast on the radio, she is listed on several different missing pet websites and with all the pounds/shelters in the area. 

Hopefully if someone has found her, they will see the signs/fliers and contact Chrissy - she is desperate to have Sanji back home, as you could imagine. Having had one of my own Sibes go missing not so long ago, I know exactly how she feels


----------



## horsesrule (Nov 16, 2008)

The worst news for a Siberian owner is when they get out. 

They run and run and run.

Thank god mine has never got out and i never let her of leash just in case she decides to do what they were bred for RUN.

Hope she gets her dog back


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> The worst news for a Siberian owner is when they get out.
> 
> They run and run and run.
> 
> ...



Thanks horsesrule 

The other thing too, is that being such a beautiful breed, you always worry that someone may find them and decide to keep them. We think that is what happened to one of our girls, Luna, when she went missing. She was gone for three months and when we finally got her back, her coat was in excellent condition and she had clearly been well-fed.


----------



## biancanbobby (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm from no where near there but I own a siberian husky myself.......
Are there any farms with cows near where it went missing?

My husky is a bugger from chasing cows so maybe a farmer has spotted it??

Good luck with the search!!


----------



## Australis (Nov 16, 2008)

You'll only find the human kind of cow in Woy Woy bian , its a well developed peninsula.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 16, 2008)

god sorry to hear about your friends sibe miss b, one of mine keeps escaping and he got taken last year around xmas picked up by some child that thought he was a nice dog and took him home, I was away in surfers that year wile this was happening and a mate was running around trying to find him etc. he ended up putting a reward up after a week had gone past and the person took him to the pound then tried damanding the reward. the only resson they took him to the pound was because the kids parents said he was too big a dog to keep.

so yeah I know how frustraighting it is to loose a sibe, but I hope someone finds her soon.

cheers


----------



## horsesrule (Nov 16, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Thanks horsesrule
> 
> The other thing too, is that being such a beautiful breed, you always worry that someone may find them and decide to keep them. We think that is what happened to one of our girls, Luna, when she went missing. She was gone for three months and when we finally got her back, her coat was in excellent condition and she had clearly been well-fed.


 

Yeah you are right the chances of someone keeping them if they find them is very high because they are a very attractive dog. Especially the ones with blue eyes like my girl


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Beautiful Sibe, horsesrule. I've got three - a dilute black dog with brown eyes, a black and white bitch with brown eyes, and a red and white bitch with amber eyes.


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous horsesrule.

Its very rare to see dogs wandering on there own around here, i usually take notice if i see any..hope the owner finds him


----------



## Miss B (Nov 17, 2008)

Bump for Sanji


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 17, 2008)

:shock: i almost had a heart attack B, i thought one of your terrors were missing again!!!

Hopefully Sanji turns up soon


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 18, 2008)

good luck!!

beautiful dog, hopefully she will turn up.


----------



## daniel1234 (Nov 18, 2008)

My inlaws have a husky, she stays with us when they go away, it's halarious her and our two dogs on the bed.
They are a beutiful dog. Hope she turns up.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.

She has apparently been spotted a few times over the weekend, so she's still out there. Hopefully someone will find her and bring her to a clinic or pound where she can be scanned.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 27, 2008)

Bump for Sanji!


----------



## carstunts (May 29, 2009)

*different subject*

csf


----------



## Acrochordus (May 29, 2009)

I live At Umina which is 5 minutes away from Woy Woy, i will keep an eye out for it, Thanks Tim.


----------

